# Mwuahaha



## Master of Blades (Jul 13, 2003)

Yes it is true, I have now officially ruled the place for ONE YEAR  

Thats right, no matter how many times you have tried to get rid of me I have stuck with it and helped build the level of Spam among the forum! 

I would like to thank everyone who has made me feel welcome ( :wah: ) and to everyone who hasnt......:btg: 


Awwwwwww man.......I can feel a lot of love in this room :rofl: 




The MOBster :asian:


----------



## theletch1 (Jul 13, 2003)

This must be that dry British sense of humor I've heard so much about.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 13, 2003)

M'ere You................


----------



## Master of Blades (Jul 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *This must be that dry British sense of humor I've heard so much about. *




Yup  





> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *M'ere You................*




I have no idea what you just said :shrug:


----------



## arnisador (Jul 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *This must be that dry British sense of humor I've heard so much about.*



Next he'll try to tell us there's uranium here.


----------



## D_Brady (Jul 13, 2003)

Mob......MOB huh    who are you again


----------



## The 14th Style (Jul 13, 2003)

Oh goody,goody for us!:erg: 
Hey! Bangers and mash and White Fish Soup with Green Fishballs  for everybody!!  :barf:

Congrats on one year. 

The 14th Style


----------



## KatGurl (Jul 13, 2003)

Good job, MOB! Keep it going!


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jul 13, 2003)

One year, huh?  That means he's been here for what, ten percent of his life?  

Just keep the bubble and squeak to yourself.  

Let's see- a skinny British kid who wears glasses and runs around with a stick. Hmmm.  Next thing you know, he'll be talking about a scar on his forehead.  

Trying to avoid life's Potters,
Randy (Snape) Strausbaugh


----------



## Master of Blades (Jul 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Randy Strausbaugh _
> *One year, huh?  That means he's been here for what, ten percent of his life?
> 
> Just keep the bubble and squeak to yourself.
> ...



Are you trying to insinuate that I am Harry Potter? :shrug:


----------



## theletch1 (Jul 13, 2003)

> Let's see- a skinny British kid who wears glasses and runs around with a stick. Hmmm. Next thing you know, he'll be talking about a scar on his forehead.



Careful, Randy.  Next thing ya know there will be a broom stick tailing ya home from the dojo.


----------



## Aikikitty (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *Careful, Randy.  Next thing ya know there will be a broom stick tailing ya home from the dojo. *



LOL!!!:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

Robyn :asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *I would like to thank everyone who has made me feel welcome ( :wah: ) and to everyone who hasnt......:btg: *



Yeah, I think that i've done that a time or two. 



> Yes it is true, I have now officially ruled the place for ONE YEAR



Whatever.:shrug: 



> Thats right, no matter how many times you have tried to get rid of me I have stuck with it and helped build the level of Spam among the forum!



Yes, you have shown up for a year now. So far I don't know what you have brought to the table but; eh! I don't read your posts in the arnis section. 



> Awwwwwww man.......I can feel a lot of love in this room



 This isn't about you losing one eye again is it? :rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Are you trying to insinuate that I am Harry Potter? :shrug: *



You're not even close!


----------



## Seig (Jul 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Are you trying to insinuate that I am Harry Potter? :shrug: *


Absolutely not, he's interesting.


----------



## Seig (Jul 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Yes it is true, I have now officially ruled the place for ONE YEAR  *


Not sure if that is self deception, dementia, or an outright lie.


> *
> Thats right, no matter how many times you have tried to get rid of me I have stuck with it and helped build the level of Spam among the forum! *


We haven't really tried to get rid of you, but if you insist.......
Since SPAM = Stuff Posing As Meat, I guess that makes you Someone Posing As a Martial artist.


> *
> I would like to thank everyone who has made me feel welcome ( :wah: ) and to everyone who hasnt......:btg: *


Are you still blathering?



> *
> Awwwwwww man.......I can feel a lot of love in this room :rofl: *


Carefull, that can get you arrested for pandering......




The MOBster :asian: [/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jul 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Are you trying to insinuate that I am Harry Potter? :shrug: *


No, just trying to anticipate your delusions.   

Trying to avoid life's potholes,
Randy Strausbaugh


----------



## Master of Blades (Jul 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *
> Yes, you have shown up for a year now. So far I don't know what you have brought to the table but; eh! I don't read your posts in the arnis section.
> *



Thats probably because I dont post in the Arnis section :shrug:


----------



## Seig (Jul 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Thats probably because I dont post in the Arnis section :shrug: *


So there is a group that probably doesn't think you are delusional then?


----------



## KatGurl (Jul 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Absolutely not, he's interesting. *



lol!!!!! :uhyeah:


----------



## Seig (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> *lol!!!!! :uhyeah: *


Glad someone appreciates my sense of humor.


----------



## Master of Blades (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Glad someone appreciates my sense of humor. *



Shes too young to know anything else


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Shes too young to know anything else  *


Like you should talk.   

Trying to avoid life's potholes,
Randy Strausbaugh


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Randy Strausbaugh _
> *Like you should talk.   *



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
Thumbs up for that Randy


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Thats probably because I dont post in the Arnis section :shrug: *



OK, Kali or whichever forum you post on there JR.


----------



## Seig (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Shes too young to know anything else  *


Talk to me when you are old enough to shave.


----------



## KatGurl (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Shes too young to know anything else  *



ohhhh.... pardon me, yoda.


----------



## Seig (Jul 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> *ohhhh.... pardon me, yoda.  *


Get him, girl!:rofl:


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jul 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Talk to me when you are old enough to shave. *


Guess he hasn't mastered that blade yet.   

Trying to avoid life's potholes,
Randy Strausbaugh


----------



## Master of Blades (Jul 17, 2003)

I am the MASTER of Blades yeah! No one cant mess with me, I'm not JUST the MASTER of Blades, I AM The Blade, Every blade anyone owns has been registered by me! I internationally sell Blades and no one knows it! Im the tall Yoda!


----------



## theletch1 (Jul 17, 2003)

> No one cant mess with me



Double negative..... so does that mean we can't help but mess with you?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *I am the MASTER of Blades yeah! No one cant mess with me, I'm not JUST the MASTER of Blades, I AM The Blade, Every blade anyone owns has been registered by me! I internationally sell Blades and no one knows it! Im the tall Yoda!  *




A dull blade......I also thought you said you couldn't see without your glasses? If I understand properly all we would need to do is take your glasses off and taunt you.


----------



## KatGurl (Jul 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *Double negative..... so does that mean we can't help but mess with you? *



:uhoh:


----------



## Master of Blades (Jul 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> *:uhoh: *




:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Seig (Jul 19, 2003)

Let's see...
Master of Dull Blades or Dull Master of Blades?


----------



## Master of Blades (Jul 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Let's see...
> Master of Dull Blades or Dull Master of Blades? *




Sorry was that a joke?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Sorry was that a joke?  *



Were you hanging out with that Dun Ringill character?


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jul 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Sorry was that a joke?  *


Yes.  Humor is something you will learn about when you become an adult.  For now, just take our word for it. 

Trying to avoid life's potholes,
Randy Strausbaugh


----------



## Master of Blades (Jul 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Were you hanging out with that Dun Ringill character? *




No, now he REALLY was an idiot :asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *No, now he REALLY was an idiot :asian: *



You calling Dun an idiot? :rofl:  Well there goes the neighborhood.


----------



## Seig (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Sorry was that a joke?  *


No, I was quite serious.


----------



## Seig (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *You calling Dun an idiot? :rofl:  Well there goes the neighborhood. *


Just goes to show, anyone can get in here, right MOB?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *No, I was quite serious. *



M.O.B I took him as serious. What's wrong with that?


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *
> 
> Awwwwwww man.......I can feel a lot of love in this room :rofl:
> ...



Hey! Why don't we all just do a big friggin' group hug up in here? :ladysman:  


 :ultracool


----------



## KatGurl (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *Hey! Why don't we all just do a big friggin' group hug up in here? :ladysman:
> 
> 
> :ultracool *



or one certain hug....?

ok.... maybe not 

_*sneaks in a big group hug after her post *_


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *Hey! Why don't we all just do a big friggin' group hug up in here? *



I'll prefer not to thanks. :shrug:


----------



## KatGurl (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I'll prefer not to thanks. :shrug: *



Ok then.... _*leaves jfarnsworth out of the hug*_


----------



## Seig (Jul 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *Hey! Why don't we all just do a big friggin' group hug up in here? :ladysman:
> 
> 
> :ultracool *


I do not do group hugs.


----------



## Master of Blades (Jul 24, 2003)

Awwww man......now Im really feeling the love!!!! Its making me emotional :wah:

*Grabs everyone on Martial Talk for Group Hug*


----------



## KatGurl (Jul 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Awwww man......now Im really feeling the love!!!! Its making me emotional :wah:
> 
> *Grabs everyone on Martial Talk for Group Hug* *



  YES!!!!   :uhoh:


----------



## KatGurl (Jul 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Awwww man......now Im really feeling the love!!!! Its making me emotional :wah:
> 
> *Grabs everyone on Martial Talk for Group Hug* *



_*doesn't let go*_


----------



## theletch1 (Jul 24, 2003)

> *Grabs everyone on Martial Talk for Group Hug*



Hey, now you're in my bubble  .  You know, personal space and all that.


----------



## KatGurl (Jul 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *Hey, now you're in my bubble  .  You know, personal space and all that. *



No he doesn't...


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> *Ok then.... *leaves jfarnsworth out of the hug*  *


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *Hey, now you're in my bubble  .  You know, personal space and all that. *



If it's all the same to you I won't invade your personal space.


----------



## KatGurl (Jul 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *If it's all the same to you I won't invade your personal space. *



Me too. :uhoh:


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Jul 25, 2003)

Okay! Okay! Enough already with this group hug!!! Break it up and go on about your business... :angry: 

*Shoos everybody away* :disgust:


----------



## Seig (Jul 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *:
> 
> *Grabs everyone on Martial Talk for Group Hug* *


_*:btg:*Boot to the Groin*:btg:*_ Keep yer grabby paws off.


----------



## Seig (Jul 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> **doesn't let go* *


Do not make me tell your father.


----------



## Seig (Jul 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *Okay! Okay! Enough already with this group hug!!! Break it up and go on about your business... :angry:
> 
> *Shoos everybody away* :disgust: *


Cali, did you notice?  It's starting to get a little too 90's in here....:disgust:


----------



## Master of Blades (Jul 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Do not make me tell your father. *



Yeah please dont......I dont need another raging father after me right now :disgust:


----------



## KatGurl (Jul 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Do not make me tell your father. *



But Uncle Seig....


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Jul 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Cali, did you notice?  It's starting to get a little too 90's in here....:disgust: *



It's disgusting, makes me wanna vomit... :disgust: 



:rofl:


----------



## theletch1 (Jul 25, 2003)

> Cali, did you notice? It's starting to get a little too 90's in here....



Yeah, the 90s blew,  the 80s were GREAT.... what I can remember of them any way   Reagan, rampant capitalism, huge defense budgets thanks to the cold war.... ah, the good ol' days.


----------



## KatGurl (Jul 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Yeah please dont......I dont need another raging father after me right now :disgust: *



What did you do to get one raging father mad at you?


----------



## Master of Blades (Jul 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> *What did you do to get one raging father mad at you?  *




My current Girlfriend of 8 month just happens to have a strict Turkish Muslim Dad.....if that wasnt bad enough he recently found out about me, and then that I was jewish. Thats when it hit the fan....


----------



## Seig (Jul 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> *But Uncle Seig....  *


No, now behave yourself.


----------



## Seig (Jul 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *My current Girlfriend of 8 month just happens to have a strict Turkish Muslim Dad.....if that wasnt bad enough he recently found out about me, and then that I was jewish. Thats when it hit the fan.... *


Just what you need, a *Second* circumcision.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Jul 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Just what you need, a Second circumcision. *



YIKES!!!  

MOB, Lil' Jedi, you've got Nads to deal with that, and being that your girl-type friend's Pop doesn't look to kindly to Martial Artists, Yikes...


----------



## theletch1 (Jul 26, 2003)

> Just what you need, a Second circumcision


Ya know anger can really make your hands shake. 

MOBster, how can you be freaked about the situation you were relating in "What is the world coming to" when you've been playing a VERY dangerous game of Romeo and Juliet for eight months?  I gotta hand it to ya guy, that takes some serious cojones!!:asian:


----------



## KatGurl (Jul 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *Ya know anger can really make your hands shake.
> 
> MOBster, how can you be freaked about the situation you were relating in "What is the world coming to" when you've been playing a VERY dangerous game of Romeo and Juliet for eight months?  I gotta hand it to ya guy, that takes some serious cojones!!:asian: *



Cojones? What's cojones?


----------



## KatGurl (Jul 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *No, now behave yourself. *



Ok.... _*sits down and drinks soda *_


----------



## Master of Blades (Jul 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> *Cojones? What's cojones?  *



Cojones = Balls


And yeah, her dad is slightly crazy but its cool. Her mum is nice


----------



## KatGurl (Jul 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Cojones = Balls
> 
> 
> And yeah, her dad is slightly crazy but its cool. Her mum is nice  *



Ah....


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Jul 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Cojones = Balls
> 
> 
> And yeah, her dad is slightly crazy but its cool. Her mum is nice  *



Since we do have tender, innocent young ones in the MT audience, I prefer the use of the clinical, medical term to describe "Cojones" thank you...


----------



## KatGurl (Jul 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *Since we do have tender, innocent young ones in the MT audience, I prefer the use of the clinical, medical term to describe "Cojones" thank you...
> 
> 
> *



ok.... :uhoh:


----------



## Seig (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> *ok.... :uhoh: *


In other words, nice young men do not talk like that in front of young ladies.


----------



## Master of Blades (Jul 29, 2003)

Hey she asked.....


----------



## KatGurl (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Hey she asked..... *









 sorry


----------



## theletch1 (Jul 29, 2003)

> Hey she asked



You should have said "Testicular Fortitude" instead.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *You should have said "Testicular Fortitude" instead. *



Yes I agree.:asian:


----------



## KatGurl (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Yes I agree.:asian: *



But I wouldn't understand still


----------



## Seig (Jul 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Hey she asked..... *


I don't care, you could have phrased it more tactfully.


----------



## Seig (Jul 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> *But I wouldn't understand still
> 
> 
> ...


We could have explained it much better and less graphically.  Such as explaining that cojones are the target of the :btg:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> *But I wouldn't understand still
> 
> 
> ...



Sometimes it's better that way.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *We could have explained it much better and less graphically.  Such as explaining that cojones are the target of the :btg: *



Good description Seig.:rofl:


----------



## Seig (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Good description Seig.:rofl: *


Thank you...I'm warming up, I have a round of kicks to deliver in the upcomming week......


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Thank you...I'm warming up, I have a round of kicks to deliver in the upcomming week...... *



Cool......How many are receiving the ceremonial front kick?


----------



## Seig (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Cool......How many are receiving the ceremonial front kick? *


Tess Seigel- First Black
Chad Stewart - Second Brown
Jani Garland -  Second Brown
Jennifer Danley- Second Brown
Kathie Stokes- Third Brown (although she doesn't know it yet.)
Alex Garland-  Third Brown
Jon Daley- Advanced Blue.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 6, 2003)

Give chad one for me too.

I hope you're reading this also.


----------



## Aikikitty (Aug 6, 2003)

I like your new avatar, Katgirl!!!    

Robyn   (=^.^=)    (>^.^<)  my 2 variations of kitty faces.


----------



## Seig (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Give chad one for me too.
> 
> I hope you're reading this also.  *


Give it to him yourself, we can tell him since he is getting 2nd Brown he gets 2 kicks.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Give it to him yourself, we can tell him since he is getting 2nd Brown he gets 2 kicks. *



Alright.


----------



## Seig (Aug 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Alright.   *


I haven't "Officially" promoted him yet, I may wait until you get here and then we can both kick him.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I haven't "Officially" promoted him yet, I may wait until you get here and then we can both kick him. *



Sweeeeeeeeeet


----------



## Seig (Aug 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Sweeeeeeeeeet *


Boy is he gonna hate us......


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Boy is he gonna hate us...... *



Nah, all in good fun. I had to go through it and so did you. He just happens to be next in line.


----------



## KatGurl (Aug 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Opal Dragon _
> *I like your new avatar, Katgirl!!!
> 
> Robyn   (=^.^=)    (>^.^<)  my 2 variations of kitty faces. *



Thanx, Opal Dragon! 

I like yours too!


----------



## Aikikitty (Aug 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> *Thanx, Opal Dragon!
> 
> I like yours too!  *



 

Robyn :asian:


----------



## Seig (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Nah, all in good fun. I had to go through it and so did you. He just happens to be next in line. *


I laughed at mine.  The look on the guy's face when he kicked me and I didn't move....priceless......


----------



## Master of Blades (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Opal Dragon _
> *I like your new avatar, Katgirl!!!
> 
> Robyn   (=^.^=)    (>^.^<)  my 2 variations of kitty faces. *




If were gonna go into Japanese Smileys it is actually all about doing the Kirby Dance!


<(--<) <(--<) <( - - )> (>--)> (>--)>


Boy oh boy does that rule.....


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *If were gonna go into Japanese Smileys it is actually all about doing the Kirby Dance!
> 
> 
> ...



You dance with your kirby vacuum Cleaner?  

uhhhh


----------



## Master of Blades (Aug 19, 2003)

What the hell is a Kirby Vacuum Cleaner! I got myself a Dysun!


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *What the hell is a Kirby Vacuum Cleaner! I got myself a Dysun!  *



wow you own your own Vacuum?   *impressed*
A Kirby is a high dollar cleaner


----------



## KatGurl (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *What the hell is a Kirby Vacuum Cleaner! I got myself a Dysun!  *



*smacks MOB* Bad, bad, bad, GIRL!!!!!


----------



## KatGurl (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *If were gonna go into Japanese Smileys it is actually all about doing the Kirby Dance!
> 
> 
> ...



where's his nose??!!

<('-' <) <( '-' )> (> '-')> ^( '-' )^ <('-' <) <( '-' )> (> '-')>


----------



## Master of Blades (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *wow you own your own Vacuum?   *impressed*
> A Kirby is a high dollar cleaner  *



My mums away for the week and my dad has an Exam for his MA tomorrow so hes been revising leaving me in charge to cook and keep the house clean. Which is murder because Im cooking all this food (Yes I want to become a chef, and what ) but cuz of the food poisening I CANT EAT ANY OF IT :wah:

And Katgurl! Whats with all the beatings you been handing out! I'm starting to get the idea you dont want me anymore :wah:

And Kirby doesnt have a nose :rofl:


----------



## KatGurl (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *My mums away for the week and my dad has an Exam for his MA tomorrow so hes been revising leaving me in charge to cook and keep the house clean. Which is murder because Im cooking all this food (Yes I want to become a chef, and what ) but cuz of the food poisening I CANT EAT ANY OF IT :wah:
> 
> And Katgurl! Whats with all the beatings you been handing out! I'm starting to get the idea you dont want me anymore :wah: *



:shrug: .... and what does that mean!?


----------



## Master of Blades (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> *:shrug: .... and what does that mean!?  *




Cant answer a Question with a Question


----------



## KatGurl (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Cant answer a Question with a Question  *



huh?


----------



## Master of Blades (Aug 19, 2003)

I asked you a Question.

You answered with a Question.

I told you that you cannot answer a Question with a Question.

You said "Huh".


C'mon its not that hard to keep up


----------



## KatGurl (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *I asked you a Question.
> 
> You answered with a Question.
> ...



you didn't ask me a question.... :shrug:


----------



## Master of Blades (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *
> 
> And Katgurl! Whats with all the beatings you been handing out! I'm starting to get the idea you dont want me anymore :wah:
> ...




I believe the "Whats" in that sentance turns it into a question. So therefore I did ask you a question and you DID answer a Question with a question.


----------



## KatGurl (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *I believe the "Whats" in that sentance turns it into a question. So therefore I did ask you a question and you DID answer a Question with a question.  *



Lie: You deserve it.

Truth: I like to smack people for attention....

More Truth: .... it seems funny when I smack you


----------



## Master of Blades (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> *Lie: You deserve it.
> 
> Truth: I like to smack people for attention....
> ...




Cant really argue with that.........


----------



## KatGurl (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Cant really argue with that......... *



:shrug: I know


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *And Katgurl! Whats with all the beatings you been handing out! I'm starting to get the idea you dont want me anymore *



She's learning isn't she.


----------



## Seig (Aug 23, 2003)

Hit him again, I want to see it too!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Hit him again, I want to see it too! *




So do I. I'll give him a good one with a :btg:


----------

